# How long steroids stay in your system



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

How Long Do Steroids Stay In Your System?



276

















share









http://pmxfit.primalmuscle.com/how-long-do-steroids-stay-in-your-system/]Email[/URL]



So you need to take a steroid test? For many jobs, pre-screening for drug use is a pre-requisite for employment. While many standard blood or urine panels only aim to detect common illegal street drugs, more complex tests do detect anabolic steroids. Likewise, if you are a muscular person, and your boss chooses to have you tested specifically for steroids, the panel will pick up anabolic agents. Let's take a look at just how long it takes for steroids to leave the system, and not show up on tests.

*More than one year*

Deca-Durabolin, Norandren, Dynabolan, Anabolicum, Turanabol Depot, Durabolin, Anabolin, Fenobolin, and Turinabol all remain in the system for 12 to 18 months. If you take any of these compounds, be aware that you will likely be unable to pass a steroid test for 12 to 18 months. Since it's very often hard to predict what field we'll be in over a year from now, these substances should be avoided.

*5 - 12 months*

D-Bol, Dianabol, Equipoise, Equigan, Ganabol, Finaject, Finjet, and Finaplix are compounds, which can show up on drug screenings up to a year after they are taken. Some will wash out of the system within 5 months, but they may remain for up to one year.

*2 - 4 months*

Testosterone Cypionate, Primoteston Depot, Sten, Sustanon, Sostenon, Durateston, Anadrol, Anapolin, Hemogenin, Stenox, Halotesten, and Winstrol are drugs, which can show up on a blood or urine screen within one to four months of use. These are acceptable for off-season use by many athletes who are not tested during this period, as they are often out of the system by the time the season starts.

*2 to 6 weeks*

Nilevar, Parabolan, Dianabol (oral), D-Bol (oral), Primobolan Depot, Anavar, Winstrol/Stanozolol (oral), and testosterone Propionate are compounds, which work fast and move through the system very quickly. Just as their half-life is short, the positive anabolic effects upon their body are done quickly as well.

*Less than one week*

Clenbuterol and Testosterone Undeconoate (Andriol) clear the system in one day or less. These compounds are ideal to use up to the week before a tested bodybuilding or powerlifting show. Additionally, Testosterone Suspension clears the system in three days.

If you are concerned about passing a drug test, you may want to reconsider if the job or competition you are entering is a correct match for you, as it's obvious that repeated long-term planning will certainly limit your drug use and therefore gains. However, if you find yourself in a position where testing is inevitable, use the guidelines above to make sure you come up clear!


----------



## owen p (Feb 25, 2009)

What about trenabol? Wasnt listed but im guessing its the same as anavar as its a simular steroid?


----------



## owen p (Feb 25, 2009)

bump


----------



## dogbreath (Aug 14, 2012)

Trenabol the general consensus is 5 months.


----------



## owen p (Feb 25, 2009)

dogbreath said:


> Trenabol the general consensus is 5 months.


Thanks mate, is it the same for both the oral and injectable trenabol?


----------



## dogbreath (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah as long as its the same compound


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

I wonder if there is a chart that shows PH clearance times.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

The Vegetarian said:


> I wonder if there is a chart that shows PH clearance times.


Lol why?  there legal


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> Lol why?  there legal


yeh i was thinking that, even if they show up what can happen, as usage is legal?


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

crazypaver1 said:


> Lol why?  there legal


But not necessarily for a works test. They can give a false positive for banned substances. Which can make your working life very doubtful.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

The Vegetarian said:


> But not necessarily for a works test. They can give a false positive for banned substances. Which can make your working life very doubtful.


Then avoid them. There sh!t anyway lol


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

The Vegetarian said:


> But not necessarily for a works test. They can give a false positive for banned substances. Which can make your working life very doubtful.


Where the hell do you work? i can't think of any company (public or private sector) that tests for steroids let alone PH's.


----------

